# CMP electronic range Camp Perry Today



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Went to the Camp Perry "electronic range" today with my ol' fishing buddy , Fred. Man that guy is deadly with a S&W 357 wheel gun! Had fun shooting a variety of guns besides the S&W. Fred had his Ruger 9mm as well as his .357 lever action and mini 14. I brought my CZ p_09 with red dot, CZ 97 .45 auto and my FN 5.7 PS 90 Carbine. Good times!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That monitor looks like the way to go. High tech range they have up there.


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, Mike's being modest here. He knows how to eat out a ten-ring also.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Camp Perry seems like a cool place! That's one thing I wish I'd have done during the 9 1/2 years I lived up in Ohio.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nice, I just drove by perry 2x's yesterday.


----------

